
ComScore: YouTube Now 25 Percent Of All Google Searches  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/18/comscore-youtube-now-25-percent-of-all-google-searches/
======
ntoshev
I wonder how good their data are, after they got Google paid clicks
spectacularly wrong early this year.

